# Nuggets make history - Sign Japan's Tabuse



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Nuggets sign Japanesse Star Tabuse*

Pretty sure it will just be for training camp I don't know why you would want to really small points. He can learn form Earl Boykins.

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=24241069


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Nuggets Sign Japan's Tabuse

By Associated Press 










DENVER — Japanese guard Yuta Tabuse signed with the Denver Nuggets on Friday. Tabuse, from Yokohama, played for Division II BYU-Hawaii from 2000-2002 before joining the Toyota Alvark of the Japan Basketball League. An NBA Japan spokesperson said Tabuse would be the first Japanese player in an NBA training camp. _	__ _
_	_
_The 5-foot-9 Tabuse also played in six games in the Rocky Mountain Revue for the Dallas Mavericks last summer, averaging 4.5 points, 1.7 rebounds and 1.0 assists in 13 minutes. 
Japan's Yasutaka Okayama was drafted by the Golden State Warriors in 1981, but didn't join the team. 
http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...076925.story?coll=sns-ap-basketball-headlines


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Denver gettin desperate I see


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

hey y'd that japanese guy steal Dteve Nash's hair?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Denver gettin desperate I see


id love to hear your reasoning on this one! PLEASE explain...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

This move was based only on marketing issues.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> This move was based only on marketing issues.


How the **** do you know that?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

what a joke
next thing u know denver will hold an open tryout on some streetball courts.. to have people try to make the roster


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> This move was based only on marketing issues.


:yes: 

Just like the Kings signing Sean Chen from Taiwan for training camp last year.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> This move was based only on marketing issues.





> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


Very true. :yes:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


or like the Clippers signing Wang Zhi Zhi, like he'd actually make the roster........wait a second:uhoh:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> what a joke
> next thing u know denver will hold an open tryout on some streetball courts.. to have people try to make the roster


When I saw this thread it made me think of that. What happened with that anybody know? They said one person would make the roster, maybe they meant one person will get a contract and that's it.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> When I saw this thread it made me think of that. What happened with that anybody know? They said one person would make the roster, maybe they meant one person will get a contract and that's it.


no, the deal was that 3 guys get invites to have a shot at our summer league squad and only one would be on it. that guy last year was ex fab fiver jimmy king. this year it was some small guard (last name was wooten i think).


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Denver gettin desperate I see


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I really don't see why any of you would gripe about this. This guy tore up DIV II and is the main option on his nation's team.


Granted he is no super star, but with the roster the nuggets have put together, this should be a very, very, fun team to watch, and see how they progress through the season. 


They have many young players but, have a good mix of swingmen and post players, I think if anything you guys should be entertained. 

You are however entitled to your opinions ; as confusing as they may be.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i dont think any true nugget fans are complaining about signing a guy to training camp. if it doesnt work out, so what?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Yeah, I don't think anyone on the nuggets seems to care, I just wonder why all the non nugget fans are jumping on this kids case.

I for one hope he gets into the league, the more nationalities represented in the NBA, the better the game gets.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

As the GM of the Denver Nuggest in BBB.net's keeper league, I am telling you all that come December 20th, Yuta Tabuse will be a valueable part of this organization.

Beacause that's when his trade restriction is up.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

well so far this preseason tabuse is looking like he might get that last IR spot!


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> well so far this preseason tabuse is looking like he might get that last IR spot!



That little exclamaiton point on the end of the post *edited* The LAST IR spot! Waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That little exclamaiton point on the end of the post *edited* The LAST IR spot! Waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


geez man. calm down. hes not that good. are you tabuses mom?


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> geez man. calm down. hes not that good. are you tabuses mom?


Actually I was making fun of you. Too bad you couldn't recognize it. You're the one who had all the euthusiasm over some guy who doesn't have a chance in hell of making our roster or any NBA roster for that matter.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually I was making fun of you. Too bad you couldn't recognize it. You're the one who had all the euthusiasm over some guy who doesn't have a chance in hell of making our roster or any NBA roster for that matter.


oh that was making fun? hmm...yeah too bad i dont care about your opinion. hence i didnt notice. you are weird.

tabuse is a good player. he is on our team right now. hence, i root for him.

you are just a hater. 

learn the difference. in the meantime quit crying over everything.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Vandeweghe said cuts won't be made until after Friday's final preseason game against visiting Indiana. Rookie guard Yuta Tabuse is expected to be cut, guard Jeff Trepagnier looks safe and Junior Harrington seems to have an edge over Vincent Yarbrough for the final guard spot. Entering Monday's game, Trepagnier had played in four games, Harrington in three and Yarbrough in two. Nuggets forward-centers Chris Andersen and Mark Pope also are fighting for one spot.

"I'm not going to pin myself down, because I don't know what's going to happen (in the last preseason games)," Vandeweghe said.

Vandeweghe added he has no plans of signing any free agents in before the season. ...

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1712322,00.html


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yuta got cut


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Yuta got cut


 I knew he didn't stand a chance with having two great PG's already ahead of him in Denver. He could still make a great back-up PG on a lot of other NBA teams, just not Denver.


----------

